#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  ஒரு நாள் கடவுளானால்?

## Tomhardy

உங்களுக்கு ஒரு நாள் கடுவுளாவதற்கான வாய்ப்பு கிடைத்தால் நீங்கள் என்ன செய்வீர்கள், எப்படி இருப்பீர்கள், எதை எல்லாம் மாற்றுவீர்கள்.

----------


## Kyle Arnold

what? ))) i don't understand any symbol )) sothe answere is NO

----------

